# Borderlands 2 sensitivity



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 23, 2013)

On 2 player multiplayer on borderlands 2 for the ps3, when i change the 1st player turn sensitivity it changed the player 2, and vice versa. Is there any way i can separate it? Im playing with my girlfriend and she need a really low sensativity and i need mine really high, and it fucking sucks playing that game with low sensitivity, but i have to if we are going to play together.

Is there any way to fix this? Has anyone else had a problem with this? Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 24, 2013)

No one?...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 24, 2013)

You might have to wait awhile for a response dude....The gaming section doesnt get visited as much as you would think. Im sure someone who has played multiplayer will chime in eventually. I have played it but on the campaign so sorry I cant help...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn......


----------

